# New Google search for two/three character lookups.



## Chris (Apr 6, 2008)

Where MySQL has a soft limit of 4 characters per search, Google does not. I've added Google's sitesearch to the standard search page. If you're looking for terms like "9v", "kxk", "emg", etc, you can use Google's search to return a list of threads with the smaller query.

To use it, just hit the regular search page, enter the term in the box and pick the 'www.sevenstring.org' button below it. Here's an example of a search for "9v".


----------



## Kevan (Apr 6, 2008)

Fucking HUGE thank you!

Now people can search for "CST" too.


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 6, 2008)

sweet, i always used to get around the two/three word search restrictions on this site by going on google and typing "site:www. sevenstring.org XX" but this makes it a whole lot easier.

thanks chris


----------



## Shannon (Apr 6, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## yevetz (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Apr 6, 2008)

Does the google search on the search page search the OT threads as well?

Sorry I couldn't think of a way to ask that without saying search so many times.


----------



## Chris (Apr 6, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Does the google search on the search page search the OT threads as well?
> 
> Sorry I couldn't think of a way to ask that without saying search so many times.



No. I disable spidering of OT because it's full of, well, OT.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 6, 2008)

No prob, that's what I thought.


----------

